#ubuntu-lt 2011-03-21
<abrius> zdarova, gal kas girdet?
#ubuntu-lt 2011-03-23
<tomask> Gal žinot, kaip naudojant wget (ar kitą kokį toolsą) iš web serverio parsisiųsti katalogo failų sąrašą? (ne pačius failus, bet jų sąrašą).
<tomask> xml2 pkg, reiks pabandyti su Å¡ituo.
#ubuntu-lt 2011-03-24
<Pawka> gyKa iš tikro su Mac'u sėdi. Žinokit visi :-)
<Pawka> Å¡nipas.
<gyKa> Pawka: kam pasakei :D
<Pawka> demaskavau :)
<gyKa> dabar žinos visi :))
<zatan> gal kas ON ?
<zatan> ir noretu pasakyti kaip vadinasi sumazinta gnome panele ? http://rapidshare.com/#!download|1tl3|449736078|adobeair_64.deb|20399
<zatan> sorry
<zatan> http://lh5.googleusercontent.com/_1QSDkzYY2vc/TWZ34S45D_I/AAAAAAAADIU/_AUZeAEh1yg/awn-notification-daemon-applet.png
#ubuntu-lt 2011-03-25
<Simasss14> Sveiki, gyvų yra?
<Simasss14> Jei kas žvilgtelėsite gal turite minčių kur problema http://www.ubuntu.lt/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=6797
<Simasss14> Jei kas žvilgtelėsite gal turite minčių kur problema http://www.ubuntu.lt/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=6797
 * Aivaras į virtualbox'ą instaliuoja Gentoo :)
#ubuntu-lt 2011-03-26
<Aivaras> Laba :)
#ubuntu-lt 2011-03-27
<Aivaras> vkkr:  Turiu gentoo! :D
<vkkr> ir ką?
<vkkr> kažin kada pradėsi lot koks ten mėšlas ;-)
<Aivaras> Tu parasei du klaustukus, ar man lietuvisku raidziu nerodo? :D
<vkkr> nerodo
<Aivaras> Ne meslas, tik sunku man ta emerge suprasti tiksliau ta 'use' dali.
<vkkr> euse naudok
<vkkr> ten aišku viskas
<vkkr> euse -i flagas
<vkkr> ir t.t
<Aivaras> Paziuresiu, kai chromiumas susikompailins... :D
<vkkr> tai gali kompiliuot tuo pačiu metu ir kitą softą
<Aivaras> zinau, bet noriu chromo pirma - paskaityti.
<vkkr> tai galėjai .bin dėt ;-)
<Aivaras> ka naudoji terminalui?
<vkkr> dar eix susidėk
<vkkr> gnome-terminala arba urxvt
<Aivaras> Siaip kazkaip keistai, viskas cia iskart veikia, per daug googlinti nereikia, jokiu papildomu problemu. Siek tiek keista lyginant su arch :D
<vkkr> tai viskas ir veikia
<vkkr> šiaip tai gentoo wiki pažiūrėk
<vkkr> ten rasi daug ko reikalingo
<Aivaras> zinau.  Gentoo wiki - nuostabiai issami, praktiskai kitu dystru problemu ieskant ten randi ka naudingo :D
<vkkr> o tu forumus pažiūrėk
<vkkr> ;-)
<vkkr> o kiek laiko dėjai gentoo?
<Aivaras> vakar apie 8 vakare lice cd uzkroviau.
<vkkr> kažkoks naujas livedvd išėjo jo?
<Aivaras> Ne gal.
<Aivaras> Ai dar prie to pacio - KTU mirroras uzliko :D
<vkkr> ir susidėk visus use flagus
<vkkr> kurie tau reikalingi
<vkkr> nes po to bus daug kompiliavimo ;-)
<Aivaras> 110322 CD naujas.
<vkkr> dvd ar cd?
<Aivaras> minimal cd
<vkkr> o ko arch numetei?
<Aivaras> Ai taip, kazko naujo norejosi :D
<Aivaras> ir siaip smagu, tokios dystros kaip arch, gentoo - daug ismokyti gali :)
<vkkr> nu nežinau
<vkkr> dėl arch
<Aivaras> Man pvz po ubuntu gentoo butu per hardcore.
<vkkr> jei aur nenaudoji tai gal ;-)
<vkkr> aš vis noriu FreeBSD susidėt
<vkkr> tik niekaip laiko nerandu
<Aivaras> As isivaizduoju, ten ne ka sunkiau nei gentoo turetu buti.
<vkkr> ten krapštymo daugiau ;-)
<vkkr> bet ten bent jau normalios failų sistemos
<vkkr> ;-)
<vkkr> o visus cpu naudoji kompiliavimui?
<vkkr> ;-)
<Aivaras> Aha :)
<Aivaras> Visus abu :D
<vkkr> a
<vkkr> tik 2 pas tave?
<Aivaras> Aha.
<Aivaras> laptop'as
<vkkr> ir labai nežaisk su CFLAGS
<vkkr> pas tave 4 intelis?
<Aivaras> c2d
<Aivaras> valio - turiu chromiuma po 79 minuciu :D
 * Aivaras sugadino gentoo ir grįžo pas arch'ą, bet grįš... :D
<vkkr> gentoo nesugenda
<vkkr> kas nutiko?
 * Aivaras sugadino :D
<Aivaras> Šiaip galvoju, kad blogai kernelį naują sukompailinau.
<vkkr> tai kas nutiko? ;-)
<Aivaras> Nebeužsikrovė.... :D
<Aivaras> Ir daug BEEEP sound'u buvo :D
<vkkr> fs gal neikompilinai?
<Aivaras> ne.
<vkkr> tuomet grubas
<vkkr> ;-)
<Aivaras> Grubas veikė :D
<vkkr> tai tau jį tik rodė
<Aivaras> Kai kernelis turėtų pradėti krautis - iškart mirdavo.
<vkkr> o tai senas?
<Aivaras> senas krovėsi ilgiau, bet vis tiek mirdavo.
<Aivaras> matyt dar kažką blogai padariau.
<vkkr> bet tai tu chromium kompilinai
<vkkr> ar čia iš chroot kompilinai?
<Aivaras> Ne.
<Aivaras> Normaliai. Jau užkrautą sistemą.
<vkkr> o kam naujo kernelio prireikė?
<Aivaras> Nu aš gentoo kanale sėdėjau... :D
<Aivaras> Brainsorminom... :D
<Aivaras> Trumpai tariant, apžiūrėjau - dar sugrįšiu.
<vkkr> Å¡iaip tai nepergyvenk
<vkkr> dar nė vieno nežinau kas gentoo iš pirmo kart sudėjo be problemų
<Aivaras> Aš susidėjau ir veikė! :D
<Aivaras> Tik vėliau čia užlaužiau. Žaisdamas.
<vkkr> nu kaip matai neveikė
<vkkr> aš tą ir turejau galvoj
<vkkr> padarai kažką
<Aivaras> Bet kaip arch'ą atkaliau... :D Per valandą viskas kaip buvę. :D
<vkkr> aš pamenu kai gentoo dėjau nuo stage 1 ;-))
<vkkr> va ten tai darbo dafiga
<Pawka> hey komsas
<Pawka> kau a jų
<Pawka> *hau
<komsas> fain
<komsas> ku u?
<Pawka> not bed not bed..
<Pawka> džiust čeindžed mai džiob
<Pawka> bifo uon vyk agou
<komsas> wow a gud džiob?
<Pawka> ai fink sou. niu čelendžes end so on..
<Pawka> Su Gintu Balčiūnu dirbu dabar :-“
<Pawka> :-)
<komsas> i hepyy for you
<komsas> kokioj kompanijoj?
<Pawka> Estina.
<komsas> su php or mm?
<Pawka> PHP
<Pawka> kas pas tave gero?
<komsas> tai ko senesne nepatenkino? Many?
<Pawka> čia įdomesnis darbas. Daugiau exp. Levelį pasikelsiu greičiau :-)
<komsas> na didelių pokyčių nėra. Tačiau iš darbo dabar Belgai atsirado, tai kažkas bus įdomaus tikiuos
<Pawka> Kaip su Gabe'u pavyko susitart? :-)
<komsas> jo, tik galu gale viską pavedė ten jo klientas, tai 1/5 gavom su minimaliom pastangom
<Pawka> fail.
<komsas> na jo, dažnai tokie išlenda..
<komsas> tai dabar gal outsoursinsim viską, t.y. save :))
<Pawka> Tai čia gal kaip nors su siję su to Lane'o išėjimu?
<Pawka> Nes jis minėjo, kad dabar atskirai dirba.
<komsas> nežinau, bet gavau Lane laišką ir supratau, kad išėjo kitur
<Pawka> aišku.
<komsas> dar tie belgai ieškos vieno programerio, bet gaila Latvijoj, maniau gal kokį pažįstamą pavyktu įtraukt
<Pawka> python?
<komsas> jo
<Pawka> o kam jiem Latvijoj?
<Pawka> ofisas koks?
<komsas> na jie jau ten turi staff`o biški
<Pawka> a
<komsas> taip
<Aivaras> Jei esu su sshfs esu prisimauntinęs servo /var/www, tai failo owneris serveryje bus tas useris, per kurį jungdiausi?
<Aivaras> Pawka:  gz :)
<Pawka> gz? :-)
<komsas> gezas
<komsas> :D
<Pawka> geras zmogas.
<Pawka> :-)
<Pawka> kiekvienam pagal aplinką :D
<komsas> gal žinai.. nu naujadarai, spėk mokytis
<Pawka> Aivaras, nežinau :-) Pabandyk - pamatysi. Ir man paskui pasakyk :-)
<komsas> joo.. čia lenkai sugadino
<Aivaras> urbandictionary.com :)
<Pawka> kaip, Kauno nenugriovė?
<komsas> nu paūžė gerai, bet laikos dar minimaliai
<komsas> šiaip dauguma tik mačiau iš reportažų :)
<Aivaras> mano spėjimas buvo geras.
<Aivaras> Reikia chrontab
<Pawka> chron.
<Aivaras> Kad kas minutę chownintų visą /var/www :D
<Pawka> o kam? grupes arba permimssionus nusistatyk
<Aivaras> Taip paprasčiau. :D Kol viskas veikia, nekišiu nagų giliau. Gal ryt.
<komsas> Pawka, žiu team`as jaunas, besišypsantis, visai fun
<Pawka> komsas, ten ne visi mano teame, nes projektų ir daugiau yra.
<Pawka> Team'as tai multi-national.
<komsas> tai dar labiau iš rytų žmonių yra?
<Pawka> švedų projektas, tai jų yra.
<Pawka> Yra mūsų šiek tiek.
<komsas> aa.. na iš puslapio neatrodo, kad kokie švedai
<Pawka> Yra Hanojaus chebros iš seno puslapio.
<Pawka> ni ni, firma tai tik LT, bet projektas prie kurio dirbam - bendras.
<Pawka> yra kažkoks jugas ir italas dar.
<Pawka> so nice.
<Pawka> kartą į mėnesį meetas su švedais. Mes pas juos arba jie pas mus.
<komsas> o tai pagrindinis projektas apie ką?
<Pawka> apie webšopą.
<komsas> tai didelis shop`as, kad tiek team`o reikia
<Pawka> ~3M unikalių per mėnesį, kiek žinau.
<komsas> nu tada cool
<Pawka> man irgi taip atrodo.
 * Pawka patenkintas.
<komsas> o kaip pats web`as, neatsibodo?
<Pawka> nea. Pernelyg plati sritis.
<Pawka> aišku vienoj vietoj trintis atsibodo. Tai ir išėjau dirbt kur įdomiau.
<komsas> na ne tie laikai, kai kažkas užsibūna ilgai arba tikrai jau projektai pastoviai keliantys iššūkius :)
<Pawka> true
<komsas> Pawka, tada guud lak in jor džiob :)
<komsas> * niu džiob
<Pawka> fenkjū
<vkkr> o kokia maždaug vidutinė programerių alga? ;-)
 * Pawka nežino
<vkkr> keista
<Pawka> kodėl?
<Pawka> :-)
<vkkr> nes tu dirbi tą darbą
<vkkr> ir +- žinai
<Pawka> per daug plati sritis programavimas
<Pawka> vienomis kalbormis programuodami uždirba mažiau, kitomis daugiau.
<Pawka> priklauso nuo rinkos
<vkkr> o tarkim python?
<Pawka> nežinau šito tiksliai ;-)
<vkkr> tai tiksliai nereik
<vkkr> ~
<Pawka> be to priklauso nuo programerio patirties ir atsakomybės.
<Pawka> nu nuo 1500 kažkur. iki debesų.
<vkkr> hmz
<vkkr> tai čia 1500 studentams moka?
<Pawka> juniorams
<vkkr> tai čia panašiai
<vkkr> ar ne?
<Pawka> Å¡iaip daug kur nuo minimumo pradeda bandomuoju.
<vkkr> aišku
<vkkr> o Å¡iaip
<vkkr> geras programuotojas sėdi ant fiksuotos algos
<vkkr> ar už valandas moka jam?
<Pawka> visaip yra, priklausomai kaip dirbi.
<Pawka> Už valandas, už projektą, fiksuota, bonusai...
<vkkr> aišku
<Pawka> kaip ir visur :-)
<vkkr> o kokia kalba pagal tave geriausiai apmokama?
<Pawka> priklauso nuo projekto, kur dirbi, su kuo dirbi..
<vkkr> nežinau kaip kitaip paklaust
<vkkr> ;-)
<Pawka> o tu su kuo programuoji?
<vkkr> aš niekuo
<vkkr> man Å¡iaip smalsu
<Pawka> o su kuo nori programuot?
<Pawka> :-)
<vkkr> na gal su python
<Pawka> aišku.
<vkkr> tik čia dėl savęs
<vyvea> cia dar i tema(gal but) tai tie junior'ai su 2 metu programamvimo patirtimi?
<vkkr> nemanau ;-)
<Pawka> Å¡iaip jo.
<vkkr> su 2 metų?
<Pawka> iki 1-2 metų manau junior'as.
<vkkr> baisu
<Pawka> aišku priklauso nuo žmogaus gabumų :-)
<Pawka> kas baisu?
<vkkr> už 1500 dirbt
<vkkr> turint patirties
<vkkr> kad ir 2 metus
<Pawka> realiai per 2 metus galima daug išmokt.
<Pawka> labai daug.
<vkkr> apie ką ir sakau
<vkkr> o moka tik 1500 ;-)
<vyvea> cia gerulis
<Pawka> bet jei neturi jokių pagrindų ir pradedi nuo 0.
<vyvea> http://static.simep.lt/files/siulo_darba.png
<vyvea> :-)))
<vkkr> tai taip
<Pawka> tai tada klausimas ką per tuos du metus išmoksi
<vkkr> nuo 0 tai suprantu
<Pawka> o tai ką tu laikai 2 metų patirtim, jei ne nuo 0? :-)
<vkkr> <vyvea> cia dar i tema(gal but) tai tie junior'ai su 2 metu programamvimo patirtimi?
<vkkr> va ką
<vkkr> ;-)
<vkkr> tai nuo nulio ateina žmogus ir dirba už 1k?
<Pawka> tu patirtį skaičiuoji nuo tada kai žmogus įsidarbina įmonėje ar nuo tada kai jis specializuojasi savo srityje?
<vkkr> kai specializuojasi
<Pawka> tai gerai. Tokiu atveju aš žmogaus su 0 patirtim nepriimčiau į darbo poziciją.
<Pawka> reiškia jis negauna 1000 :-)
<vkkr> tai aš ir nepriimčiau
<vkkr> bet mes ne apie tai ;-)
<Pawka> aa, nu tada nesusišnekėjom :-)
<vkkr> bet tarkim žmogus neturintis patirties
<vkkr> darbą susirastu?
<Pawka> jei gerai mokėtų meluot :-)
 * komsas karteli pavyko..
<vyvea> man idomu ka tokie zmones darytu tokiam darbe neturintis patirties :-)
<vkkr> tai čia gi ne plytas nešiot
<Pawka> o šiaip turi omeny, kad programeris kažkoks, bet oficialiai nedirbęs?
<vkkr> ką tu apgausi?
<Pawka> vkkr, ten buvo sarkazmas.
<Pawka> duos testą ir nieko neapgausi
<Pawka> :-)
<vkkr> tai žinoma
<vkkr> ;-)
<vyvea> Pawka, taip turejau omeni junior'a priema su 2 metu patirtim jeigu jis dar niekur niekada nera dirbes :-)
<Pawka> vyvea, susirastų
<vkkr> o tai apie kokią mes patirtį kalbam?
<vkkr> rodyt darbus reik?
<Pawka> vkkr, galima ir taip
<Pawka> laborai nesiskaito :d
<vkkr> ar žinių pakaks?
<vyvea> tai darbu manau per 2 metus su ta kalba dirbant vistiek pasidarai
<Pawka> vkkr, gali ir žinių pakakt.
<Pawka> aš pvz. neturiu ką parodyt :-)
<vyvea> arba diplomo? :-)
<Pawka> neturiu savo asmeninio projekto jokio.
<Pawka> vyvea, sertifikato, ne diplomo ;-)
<vkkr> o sertifikatai brangūs?
<Pawka> visokių yra.
<Pawka> nors aišku,jei diplomas koks nors MIT, tai klausimų irgi nekils :-)
<vyvea> Tai tarkim darbinies PHP + Zend FW ir turi Zend setifikata, o kitas zmogus diploma tai tas kuris su setifikatu >>>>> diplomas? :-)
<vkkr> Pawka, tu manai? ;-)
<Pawka> vkkr, manau :-)
<Pawka> vkkr, sertifikatas > diplomas.
<vkkr> tai taip
<Pawka> sertifikatas šiuo atveju parodo, kad turi žinių konkrečioje srityje, o būtent tos srities profesionalų ir ieško darbdavys.
<Pawka> tiplomas to neparodo.
<vyvea> aisku
<vkkr> diplomas nelabai aplamai ką parodo
<Pawka> vkkr, parodo.
<Pawka> Į kai kurias įmones be diplomo net į pokalbį nepriims
<vkkr> dėl to taip
<Pawka> o jei diplome šūdini pažymiai tai po pirmo pokalbio (iš trijų) eisi namo.
<vkkr> o jei visi geri?
<vkkr> į 2 ir 3 jau nereik? ;-))
<Pawka> reik.
<Pawka> tokiose įmonėse 1 pokalbis būna nifiltruot liurbius, antras - rimtas. Trečias su vadovu :-)
<Pawka> bet čia pagrinde į visokias 'enterprisines' įmones darbinantis.
<Pawka> jei nori būt python programeris, abejoju kad to reiks :D
<vkkr> o šiaip poreikis programerių yra?
<Pawka> yra
<vkkr> o tai tipo
<Pawka> http://dirbkit.lt/
<vkkr> python yra menkavertė kalba?
<vkkr> ar kaip?
<Pawka> kodėl? :)
<vkkr> <Pawka> jei nori būt python programeris, abejoju kad to reiks :D
<vkkr> gal blogai supratau
<vkkr> ;-)
<Pawka> ne tą turėjau omeny :-D
<vkkr> o ką?
<Pawka> n pokalbių būna jei darbiniesi į dideles įmones, į kokią nors analitiko/projektuotojo/auditorio pozicją.
<vkkr> aa
<Pawka> čia kai ir diplomą turi nešt :-)
<vkkr> aišku
<Pawka> jei darbinsies į kažkokią programingo poziciją, labiausiai tikėtina kad joje nebus daugiau 10 darbuotojų. Tuo pačiu apie tave nuomonę susidarys po pirmo pokalbio :-)
<Pawka> nu duos užduotį kokią.
<vkkr> hm
<vkkr> o va tarkim pagal tave nuo kurios kalbos reik pradėt pažintį su programavimu?
<Pawka> bet kurios
<Pawka> kuri mielesnė atrodo :)
<Kulverstukas> pradet nuo lengvesnes reiktu
<Kulverstukas> Delphi, Visual Basic
<Pawka> nebūtinai. Pradėsi nuo sudėtingesnės, kitos paprastesnės atrodys :-)
<Pawka> nors delphi, VB nepavadinčiau lengvesnėmis.
<Pawka> nebent tu turi omeny dialogų kūrimą drag and drop principu.
<vyvea> JavaScript! :-)
<Pawka> vyvea, why not :-)
<vyvea> o kai dabar dar yra Node.js tai isviso puiku :-)
<Kulverstukas> Pawka, is pradziu tas, o poto eini link labiau dinamisko kodo :P
<Kulverstukas> bent as taip pradejau su delphi...
<Pawka> vyvea, JavaScript'o renesansas Å¡iuo metu :-)
<Kulverstukas> perpratau visa sistema tai ir kitos kalbos neatrodo tokios baisios
<Pawka> ok einu tv žiūrėt ;-)
<Pawka> gero vakaro
<Kulverstukas> http://dirbkit.lt/ cia ziuriu pagrinde tai eine web dizainas arba developingas
<Kulverstukas> retas kuris siulo normaliai programuoti
#ubuntu-lt 2016-03-24
<izimh> laba rytą
#ubuntu-lt 2017-03-23
<dvid> sveiki
<dvid> ar cia yra gyvu?
<dvid> ar cia tik botai sedi
